

What are the best resources for a complete beginner to learn Scala from? - gkwelding


======
gtani
(i guess most of the Scala guys went to burning Man ;-}

1\. read the (many) "levels" posts

<http://www.scala-lang.org/node/8610>

<http://blog.tmorris.net/critique-of-oderskys-scala-levels/>

[http://erikengbrecht.blogspot.com/2011/01/martin-odersky-
sca...](http://erikengbrecht.blogspot.com/2011/01/martin-odersky-scala-
levels.html)

<http://www.fogus.me/thunks/scala.html>

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4247528/efficacy-of-
stick...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4247528/efficacy-of-sticking-to-
just-the-functional-paradigm-in-scala)

[http://pchiusano.blogspot.com/2010/09/four-stages-of-
functio...](http://pchiusano.blogspot.com/2010/09/four-stages-of-functional-
programming.html)

2\. The staircase book (1st ed available free) and Cay Horstmann's new book
(many chapters freely avail in PDF)

3\. Teh toolchain: the IDEA plugin works prety well, and the Eclipse plugin
probably does also. You'll need to get familiar with compiler error messages,
warnings and flags:

[http://www.assembla.com/code/scala-eclipse-
toolchain/git/nod...](http://www.assembla.com/code/scala-eclipse-
toolchain/git/nodes/src/compiler/scala/tools/nsc/settings/ScalaSettings.scala)

4\. The "user" mailing list, Stackoverflow and IRC are pretty beginner-
friendly.

5\. The REPL: power mode, repl-utils, ..

<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4736174/var-dump-in-scala>

